# New House - Dedicated HT room...Room size?



## trentmelb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello all. I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to this next EXCITING level of HT.

Am planning on a 130" 2.37:1 CIH screen with 7.1 sound.

We are building a new house this year and it's going to include a dedicated theatre room. Initially we were planning a 4mx6mx2.7m room however I've since read this; "a room with the dimensions of 15W x 11L x 8H is preferable to a room 16W x 12L x 8H (all evenly divisible by 4). Doing this will minimize the phenomena known as standing sound waves, which has a degrading effect on the performance of your sounds system."

So if I change the length of the room to 6.5m will this then fall into the above category and be optimal for the sound?

Any advice is extremely appreciated.

-Trent


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wekcome

You'll be just fine with your dimensions. While it's nice to avoid even multiples in room ratios, standing waves will still be present regardless of what size you make it. The idea is to spread them out more evenly rather than having them all pile up at a few frequencies.

Bryan


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

That's a pretty big screen for a room that size. At 10' wide, that will leave you with less than 1' on each side of the screen (when figuring in the screen border). That in and of itself isn't an issue, but there'll be no room for your front speakers flanking the screen in that scenario. So, you'll have to go with some type of false front wall and put your speakers behind an AT screen. That will reduce your room depth by another 2' or so, giving you an actual dimension of 14'. With a 7.1 setup, you'll probably want your seating a couple of feet from the back wall, which will put your seating distance at about 10' from the screen (you'll need room for the recliners to recline).


----------



## trentmelb (Mar 6, 2011)

I see your point. A false wall may be something to consider, after all another thing I've thought of is that with ceilings 2.7m and the screen being 1.4m and the speakers being 1.06m I'm pretty much going to have to have the screen mounted at the top of the wall... not an option.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Even with a false wall, you'll need to buy an AT screen to make use of it properly and not still have the same proximity issues. Understand that a large screen like that being AT is going to be a lot harder to light up. Most AT screens have lower gains.

I guess the whole point really is that the screen is too big for the room overall.


----------

